# WANTED - RAPIDO external silver screens for 966 M (2005)



## jonah999 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am looking for a used good quality exterior thermal screen for my newly purchased RAPIDO 966 M A-class motorhome (2005 model). Is there anyone out there who has one to sell or knows anybody selling one? 

regards

Jonah999


----------

